# Cream of Pigeon Pea Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 cups cooked and sieved pigeon peas
1 tblsp corn starch
3/4 cup of chicken or beef stock
3/4 cup of milk
salt and pepper to taste

Add stock to peas and bring to a boil. Meanwhile, mix milk and cornstarch and add to peas. Add salt and pepper and continue to boil for a few mins. Serve with toasted bread cubes.


----------

